# HELP puppy just vomited worms what do i do now



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought him home wednesday the breeder said they had been wormed! tonight i can here his tummy makeing noises, he just was sick no food just worms i did some reserch and their roundworms, he hasnt been sick again, but tummy still making noises! i do have some beaphar worming syrup which was to be adminstered next week this is to early, its for puppys, shall i use it?? how can i get rid of them now? do they just go just keep on with the worming treatment im doing? he has been kissing me to now im worried ill get them! aghhh HELP!


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

forgot to say hes 8 weeks old, ive read the mother passes them on this is normal, hes a bonny lad the biggest out of them all! this is so worrying


----------



## Austin (May 19, 2011)

I had this issue with my Bengal kitten earlier last year. I asked for advice on here and the sensible collective response was 'get him to the vet'. Best to have a professional give your little one a thorough check-up asap. Good luck.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Did the breeder tell you what the pup had been wormed on?? because this will help the vet. Plus you should have been given the dosage your pup had been given prior to you picking him up. Do take the pup to the vet as it can be sorted out so quickly.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Take him to the vets immediately.

Were the worms alive or dead?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> forgot to say hes 8 weeks old, ive read the mother passes them on this is normal, hes a bonny lad the biggest out of them all! this is so worrying


I have to say I've NEVER seen a puppy sicking up worms (actually I've never had a puppy pass a worm bred here or otherwise - maybe I've been lucky )

If it were me, I would be camping out on the vet's doorstep


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

swarthy said:


> I have to say I've NEVER seen a puppy sicking up worms (actually I've never had a puppy pass a worm bred here or otherwise - maybe I've been lucky )
> 
> If it were me, I would be camping out on the vet's doorstep


Its common in massive infestations. Definitely NOT normal though.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh the poor baby. He must have a massive infestation. Please get him to a vet.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I will add to that - GET HIM TO A VET, NOW!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i echo vets too.


must be a big infestation as thats when they start to come up. i would think the breeder has prob mislead you on them being wormed regularly as this shouldnt be happening.

get well soon pup!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> I bought him home wednesday the breeder said they had been wormed! tonight i can here his tummy makeing noises, he just was sick no food just worms i did some reserch and their roundworms, he hasnt been sick again, but tummy still making noises! i do have some beaphar worming syrup which was to be adminstered next week this is to early, its for puppys, shall i use it?? how can i get rid of them now? do they just go just keep on with the worming treatment im doing? he has been kissing me to now im worried ill get them! aghhh HELP!





sammierhall said:


> forgot to say hes 8 weeks old, ive read the mother passes them on this is normal, hes a bonny lad the biggest out of them all! this is so worrying


If he has sicked up a load then he has a bad infestation and he cant have been wormed or not wormed like he should. It shoul have been started at 2 weeks, then every 2/3 weeks until 12 weeks, then monthly up to 6mths, then after that they can be wormed like adults every 3/4 months.

They do get them from Mum through the placenta and as larvae via the milk. Mum should have been wormed, but pregnancy can wake up dormant ones.
I prefer Panacur paste for pups, its a flavoured paste in a syringe and they seem to like it a well as its being gentle. That you give half adult dose for 3 consequetive days Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic is where I get mine, as its cheaper but you can get it from the vet and possibly pets at home. He will then need redoing in about 3 weeks I think the instructions are on panacur paste.

I would do it now, if he is vomitting he must have a terrible load. Dont be surprised if he gets diarrhoe with it too. You may see dead and dying worms coming out in the faeces for the nest few poops after worming but although gross dont be alarmed means its working.

The only way you can get infected is to ingest the eggs that come out in the faeces they have hard shells and can survive in the environment for a long time, but as long as you have cleaned up well, and washed hands throughly you shouldnt be at risk.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

swarthy said:


> I have to say I've NEVER seen a puppy sicking up worms (actually I've never had a puppy pass a worm bred here or otherwise - maybe I've been lucky )
> 
> If it were me, I would be camping out on the vet's doorstep


Neither has my friend who was a breeder, with any of her pups so whilst I knew worms can possibly cause problems she had never had any and neither had I in all my dogs because I have a phobia of any type of worm including the garden variety So you can imagine how religious I am with worming.

I was told with Kobi he had been wormed and given a certificate, he swallowed a sock not long after I got him and they had to give him an injection to sick it up whilst still in the stomach, and that come up with a live worm load. Needless to say he was wormed the next day (to make sure the injection to make him sick had worn off) for about the next 3/4 poops worms were coming out, I was going mad.

All the vet told me to do was keep up a worming programme which I did, and he was fine never had problems since.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had a puppy in the past doing this she was a lab cross and i also got told she had been wormed but she hadn't the first day she pooped so many worm's i took her to the vets and they gave her a really strong wormer and that night she was vomiting worms i stayed up with her all night and covered the WHOLE floor with newspaper i then took her back the next day and got another wormer plus anti sickness stuff, after a week she was great and grew really fast, like everyone has said she/he needs a vet NOW this is a huge problem that won't just go away with over the counter wormers
good luck hope you get it sorted as it is a horrible thing for both puppy and owner


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like the breeder was telling porkies 

I would take him to the vet to be wormed.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`d be taking the pup to the vet - and asking for a thorough check up to see what else the Breeder hasn`t told you.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

beaphar or shirleys syrup is no good for worming

You need to go to the vets now

Pup needs to be them wormed at 10 and 12 weeks, then 4,5 and 6 months
The breeder should have wormed at 2,4,6,8 weeks old with a quality wormer like panacur milbemax or drontal


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

Done, vets done and dusted and they did an overhaul check he is very healthy apart from the worms, they have sorted him though so im glad  was so worried as it was late last night and no vets, but hes ok now! will keep takin him vets! as you know worms look horrific i was so shocked! the 3 he sicked up were live!!! the poo ones were dead! vet gave him something he isnt pooing any worms now it worked that quick well he did to get rid but now no more! ! hes back to being mad and into everything!! 

little pups are so worrying!!! 

thanks for the informative help it really does help so glad i found this place i feel a bit neurotic sometimes!! and this place helps ease that.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I would recommend drontal - I don't like giving panacur to pups as I've heard of problems with pregnant bitches and pups, drontal I've not heard of any issues with. I don't use Milbemax as I have herding breeds and it's very dangerous for some of them so I don't use it.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

PennyGC said:


> I would recommend drontal - I don't like giving panacur to pups as I've heard of problems with pregnant bitches and pups, drontal I've not heard of any issues with. I don't use Milbemax as I have herding breeds and it's very dangerous for some of them so I don't use it.


I too favour drontal


----------



## sammierhall (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks for future info, i think going to the pet shop they weigh him then get him droncal! as vets is very expensive, but just this first time i did need! next time pet shop and droncal.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

sammierhall said:


> thanks for future info, i think going to the pet shop they weigh him then get him droncal! as vets is very expensive, but just this first time i did need! next time pet shop and droncal.


as you said about not going to the vets, you usually get it with vaccines.

has your puppy been vaccinated, as it is only 8 weeks i doubt it has had both so youll need to go for that anyway.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sammierhall said:


> Done, vets done and dusted and they did an overhaul check he is very healthy apart from the worms, they have sorted him though so im glad  was so worried as it was late last night and no vets, but hes ok now! will keep takin him vets! as you know worms look horrific i was so shocked! the 3 he sicked up were live!!! the poo ones were dead! vet gave him something he isnt pooing any worms now it worked that quick well he did to get rid but now no more! ! hes back to being mad and into everything!!
> 
> little pups are so worrying!!!
> 
> thanks for the informative help it really does help so glad i found this place i feel a bit neurotic sometimes!! and this place helps ease that.


We are all neurotic when it comes to an eight week old pup - you are certainly not alone in that. I am glad you have him sorted and shame on the breeder; I have personally never heard of this before.

I didn't catch what breed you decided on in the end?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe tell the breeder the pup was riddled with worms too?


----------



## staffyowner (Mar 30, 2012)

hi my puppys just turning 7 weeks gave his first worming last night the vet prescribed he just this morning puked up his milk with a roundworm and crapped out 2 worms 1 in the morning and 1 later on is this normal or not im taking him back to the vet on thursday for his first vaccination


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

staffyowner said:


> hi my puppys just turning 7 weeks gave his first worming last night the vet prescribed he just this morning puked up his milk with a roundworm and crapped out 2 worms 1 in the morning and 1 later on is this normal or not im taking him back to the vet on thursday for his first vaccination


Staffowner, do the right think by your puppy take him to the vet now as an emergency. Worms are very dangerous for young puppies and he must be riddled to have them coming out of both ends.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

staffyowner said:


> hi my puppys just turning 7 weeks gave his first worming last night the vet prescribed he just this morning puked up his milk with a roundworm and crapped out 2 worms 1 in the morning and 1 later on is this normal or not im taking him back to the vet on thursday for his first vaccination


Get the worming done now. Personally, I don't do it at the same time as vaccinations as I don't like overloading a pup's immature systems with both at the same time.


----------



## kudagirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,
I hope the pup is a lot better now,when i have just picked up a pup from a breeder and they say they have been to the vets i still take them as soon as i get home and get the vet to give them the once over. I do the same no matter what the animal is.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffyowner said:


> hi my puppys just turning 7 weeks gave his first worming last night the vet prescribed he just this morning puked up his milk with a roundworm and crapped out 2 worms 1 in the morning and 1 later on is this normal or not im taking him back to the vet on thursday for his first vaccination


He should have been wormed way before now, if this was his first worming, infact the breeder should have started at around 2 weeks old then wormed him every 2/3 weeks, this goes on until 12 weeks old at 2/3 week intervals 
Then from 12 weeks to 6mths he needs doing once a month ad from then on it can be done every 3/4 months.

Usually if a pup is sicking them up and they are visible in his poop they have a pretty severe load most likely because he hasnt been done until now.
A worm load in a pup can cause swelling of the stomach, they usually have a pretty round distended belly, it can cause loss of weight, vomitting and diarrhoea. Were they dead or dying? If so dont panic it just means that the wormer is doing its job. If the vet gave you the wormer then it a decent one so dont worry.

Just tell him Friday whats happened and likely he will give you more to make sure he is having a proper worming programme as he should have had along.
The same thing happened to one of mine and thats all they did. If he has had a veterinary check when they gave you the wormer, he must be happy with his overall health and condition I would have thought. You could just give them a call though to be on the safe side, tell him whats happened and ask if the Thursday appointment will still be OK or should you bring him in sooner.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone mentioned milbemax not being very good? I have been using them for my cats, anyone know of a problem?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I had a JRT pup that I got from a farm - I very much doubt she had ever been wormed - when we picked her up she was terribly car sick and you should have seen the number of roundworms - it was almost a third of her body weight in the things, it was so gross, and she was only a tiny pup, she looked like a raisin afterwards!! We wormed her the next day and about half a ton came out the other end too!! - she was fine after that and grew very quickly - it makes me so mad as panacur is so cheap so why people don't bother I don't know!!
I use the spot on ones for my cats now and drontal for the mutts and have never had a problem - I have to keep a regular worming program up being on a farm - plus with the amount of poop my lot eat!!! Everything on the farm gets done the same day which is always fun!!!


----------

